# FT Pickens 26MAY2011



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

The wife and i started fishing at the surf but then the storm clouds started rolling in. We had no bites so we decide to pack up and head to the pier and the end of the fort. I was using mullet cut bait on a carolina rig with a 5 oz. pyramid weight. I caught one nice size hard head and the wife then caught a ladyfish. When we where about the leave, i ended up catching a shark. sure what kind it was, it had some black on the tip of its tail.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

that would be a Black Tip shark


----------

